# News & Current Events > Coronavirus SARS-CoV2 >  Coronavirus: Trump to hold press conference 1:30 ET, Washington state confirms first US death

## enhanced_deficit

> *Coronavirus live updates: Trump to hold press conference, Washington state confirms first US death*
> 
> Published Sat, Feb 29 2020
> Emma Newburger
> 
> President  Donald Trump holds a news conference with members of the Centers for  Disease Control and Prevention(CDC) on the COVID-19 outbreak at the  White House on February 26, 2020.
> Andrew Caballero-Reynolds | AFP | Getty Images
> 
> _This is a live blog. Please check back for updates._
> ...


cnbc.com/2020/02/29/coronavirus-live-updates-france-bans-large-gatherings.html



Updates:



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qgylp3Td1Bw

*Japan closes schools for a month, US-S. Korea joint military exercises halted*

*Italy to close all schools and universities for two weeks as coronavirus death toll rises*
Wed, Mar 4 2020

*Washington District Shuts Down All Schools to Slow Deadly Coronavirus Outbreak*
Updated Mar. 05, 2020 
*REUTERS*
Is  this a sign of things to come? A school district in Washington has  decided to close down all its schools in an attempt to slow the spread  of the coronavirus. Washington is by far the worst hit state in the  U.S., with 39 confirmed or presumptive positive cases, including 10  deaths. _The Seattle Times_ reports that all Northshore public  schools will be closed Thursday, and will stay closed for up to two  weeks, as state authorities desperately try to limit the outbreak.



March 5, 2020
*What states have declared coronavirus emergencies?*




> These are the states that have declared an emergency:
> 
> *Washington*
> Gov. Jay  Inslee, D-Wash., declared a state of emergency on Saturday just hours  after his state saw the first death from coronavirus in the U.S.  Currently, the virus has killed 10 in the state and infected at least 39 others.
> Facebook and Amazon announced this week that two of their employees have tested positive for COVID-19.
> 
> 
> *Florida* 
> Gov. Ron  DeSantis, R-Fla., declared a public health emergency after two  residents in separate counties tested “presumptively positive” for  coronavirus on Sunday.
> ...


https://www.foxnews.com/us/what-stat...us-emergencies



Related




> Local spread of coronavirus marks turning point in USA... 
> Suspected patient isolated in NJ hospital... 
> Testing under scrutiny after delays and questions over effectiveness...
> Missteps at CDC...
> Lawsuits Won't Be Far Behind...
> How long can it survive on surfaces? 
> Trump plays down risks...
> 'HOAX'...
> Feds boost production of protective gear...
> ...

----------


## Pauls' Revere

https://finance.yahoo.com/news/coron...000023845.html

“Most influenza pandemics last two to three years,” said Peter White, a professor of virology at the University of New South Wales. “That’s how long it takes before herd immunity is built up.”

----------


## JoshLowry

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t-gzon4Elqg

----------


## RonZeplin

*WATCH LIVE: President Trump to give update on coronavirus*

Starts @ 10:00




Face masks?  "Always good to be prepared, but we are super prepared."

----------


## TheCount

Well, I guess we found the secret to getting Trump to do a press conference:  Stocks.

----------


## RonZeplin

> Well, I guess we found the secret to getting Trump to do a press conference:  Stocks.


re the FED "we should have the lowest rates in the world"?  I dunno Bubba Don, sounds BAD.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Incoming people that are going to freak out and say that the coronavirus is going to wipe out the whole country.

----------


## enhanced_deficit

WH is denying allegations that it had "muzzled" CDC doctor with expertise in this area.

*Tulsi Gabbard calls for restricting flights from additional countries with outbreak (Japan, South Korea, Italy)*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sj_tMTmZn-U

----------


## enhanced_deficit

*Mexico confirms first 2 cases of coronavirus*
*February 28, 2020*https://www.news4jax.com/news/2020/0...f-coronavirus/

H/T ss:

*Trump: Administration 'very strongly' considering closing southern border*



> President Trump said the administration is “very strongly”  considering closing the southern border to prevent the spread of the  coronavirus. 
> “We  are looking also at [the] southern border,” Trump said when asked   by a  reporter at a White House press conference Saturday about the   move. “We  have received a lot of power on the southern border over the   last  couple years from the courts, but we are looking at that very   strongly.”
> 
> At the press conference, Vice President Pence, who Trump announced on   Wednesday would be leading the administration’s response to the virus,   announced that the State Department would impose travel restrictions and   advisories on Iran, South Korea and Italy, some of the countries hit   hardest by the virus.



Not clear if this would materialize, past statements have not always.




> Trump: I want to scrap all H1B visas*
> *10-02-2018
> 
> US approves more H-1B visas this year
> Oct 14, 2019
> 
> 
> US has approved a higher number of H-1B applications this year3.89 lakh applications were approved for the fiscal 2019, up from last year's 3.35 lakh


But situation is changing that could lead to changes possibly.

Drudge Report:
SPY AGENCIES MONITOR INDIA



> WASHINGTON, Feb 27 (Reuters) - U.S. intelligence agencies are monitoring  the global spread of coronavirus and the ability of governments to  respond, sources familiar with the matter said on Thursday, warning that  there were concerns about how India would cope with a widespread  outbreak.




Related

Christ's birthplace in Bethlehem quarantined...
Saudi empties Islam's holiest site... 
World braces for months of trouble...
Mortgage Rates All-time Low...
Singapore:  Lying about where you've been gets 6 months of jail... 

Coronavirus Update, Map as Death Toll Hits 3,300, India Sees Spike in Cases Amid Outbreak Fears



> By    Soo Kim    On 3/5/20  
> COVID-19  virus cases continue to climb, with the U.S. reporting its first death  in California, while Washington state reported its tenth death on  Wednesday. Cases continue to soar in Italy, which ordered the closure of  all schools, while India has seen a surge in cases. Hong Kong reported what is believed to be the first human-to-animal transmission of the virus after a dog tested positive.
> The  virus, which was first detected in China's Wuhan city in the Hubei  province, has infected at least 95,748 people and claimed the lives of  3,286 globally, according to the latest figures from Johns Hopkins  University.



*Modi- Trump Bonhomie | 5 Hugs in One Day*
Feb 24, 2020


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xbCS0yVs3vE

March 4, 2020 
*Avoiding hugs, OPEC officials greet with their feet amid virus outbreak*

VIENNA  (Reuters) - When OPEC ministers descend on Vienna to decide oil  production policy, their meetings are usually accompanied by displays of  brotherhood between the men in charge of a third of global crude  supplies. 

reuters.com/article/us-health-coronavirus-opec-meeting/avoiding-hugs-opec-officials-greet-with-their-feet-amid-virus-outbreak-idUSKBN20R1VL





> But in the memo,  Navarro had privately urged the White House to  impose a  travel ban on  China. The White House imposed restrictions on  -- but  did not ban --  travel from mainland China onJanuary 31, two  days after  the memo  circulated.
> In a statement to CNN  regarding his CNBC appearance, Navarro said, "A   question about  agricultural purchase commitments is clearly not my   lane."
> At  the White House coronavirus briefing Tuesday, Trump said he didn't   know  about Navarro's memos until a few days ago and still hadn't read   it.
> "He  wrote a memo and he was right and I haven't seen the memo," the    President said. "I will see it later on, after this. But it didn't    matter whether I saw or not, because I acted on my own. I guess I had    the same instincts as Peter."
> *In Navarro's second memo, dated February 23, he urged for immediate funding to "minimize economic and social disruption."* 
> "Any  member of the Task Force who wants to be cautious about   appropriating  funds for a crisis that could inflict trillions of   dollars in economic  damage and take millions of lives has come to the   wrong administration,"  Navarro wrote.
> But at a press  gaggle on February 24, Navarro assured that coronavirus   was "nothing to  worry about for the American people" under Trump's   leadership. 
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/2020/04/10/polit...rus/index.html



February 23, 2020
*Trump heads to India for a giant rally*03-24-2020
*India to enter 'total lockdown' after spike in coronavirus cases*




April 6, 2020 *
Odd number in India coronavirus testing data sparks questions*

Alexandra Ulmer
MUMBAI  (Reuters) - A statistical oddity in India’s new coronavirus  testing  numbers has sparked questions about the country’s data  management.  
*Every  day for over a week in late March, government data on the  difference  between the number of overall samples tested and number of  individuals  tested remained exactly the same - 890. * 
That is despite both sets of numbers increasing every day. 
While  the number of overall tests will be greater than or equal to the  number  of individuals tested, given some people get re-tested, the  repetition  of the number baffled experts.  
“When it is exactly 890 (repeatedly), that needs further explanation,” said India-based epidemiologist Tanmay Mahapatra.  
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-h...-idUSKBN21O1UM

----------


## enhanced_deficit

H/T Drudge Reports:




> *NYSE could close trading floor in coronavirus contingency*
> 
> *By* FOX 5 NY Staff
> *Updated* 1 day ago
> 
> The New York Stock Exchange trading floor.  ( NYSE )
> 
> *NEW YORK* - The New York Stock Exchange is preparing for the possible escalation of the novel coronavirus crisis that might include closing the trading floor in Lower Manhattan, according to Fox Business.
> 
> ...


fox5ny.com/news/nyse-could-close-trading-floor-in-coronavirus-contingency






> Feb 28, 2020
> *Six People From The Diamond Princess Cruise Ship Have Now Died From COVID-19 After Quarantine Failure*
> 
> Six people from the coronavirus-stricken Diamond Princess cruise ship have now died from COVID-19. ... [+] AFP via Getty Images
> 
> On Friday morning, U.K. authorities reported the first death of a British citizen from COVID-19, the disease caused by the now-worldwide SARS-CoV-2 coronavirus outbreak.
> 
> The man, who has not currently been named, was a passenger on board the Diamond Princess Cruise ship and was made to stay in Japan for treatment after testing positive for the virus, as many other British passengers were evacuated last week. The other five fatalities from the ship so far are Japanese citizens.


forbes.com/sites/victoriaforster/2020/02/28/six-people-from-the-diamond-princess-cruise-ship-have-now-died-from-covid-19-after-quarantine-failure/

----------


## enhanced_deficit

> *Coronavirus kills 6 people in Washington state* 
> 
>               Updated on:  March 2, 2020 / 6:47 PM       / CBS NEWS
> 
>           Health officials in Washington state said Monday that four more people have died of the new coronavirus,  bringing the state's death toll to six. The disease that emerged in  central China was taking a mounting toll on American nerves early  Monday. Stores in regions with COVID-19 clusters were selling out of  basic goods as people stocked up.


cbsnews.com/live-updates/coronavirus-outbreak-death-toll-us-infections-latest-news-updates-2020-03-02/


Thought there was some statement from Speaker Pelosi to not politicize this  issue but some Dems may not be on the same page:





> *Trump's coronavirus strategy faces new scrutiny after second US death*
> 
> Analysis by Stephen Collinson, CNN
> Updated 8:30 AM ET, Mon March 2, 2020 
> 
>  (CNN)The  White House coronavirus task force is expressing "great concern" there  will be more person-to-person transmissions of the disease after two  deaths on American soil -- a message that strongly contrasts with  President Donald Trump's earlier rosy forecasts about the situation.
> 
> Top  administration officials are also going out of their way to show they  are ramping up to counter the widening threat as new cases spring up  from coast to coast. Trump, for instance, says he plans to meet leaders  from the pharmaceutical industry at the White House on Monday to discuss  the search for a vaccine. "Progress being made!" the President tweeted. Vice President Mike Pence, who is heading the task force, plans a late afternoon televised briefing.
> 
> But Democratic presidential candidates, led by former Vice President Joe Biden, are ripping into Trump  for politicizing the situation. The President, his son and his  conservative media cheerleaders had earlier claimed that criticism of  the administration's efforts represented an orchestrated political  campaign to bring him down.


cnn.com/2020/03/02/politics/us-coronavirus-politics-donald-trump-joe-biden-washington/index.html

----------


## dannno

Live interview w/ Cernovich

----------


## Stratovarious

I see a cartoon being drawn:

Trump on the podium easing fears, wearing a surgical 'germ mask' ...


ha ha, just dumb humor, not bashing him.....would be funnier though to have this cartoon 
drawn for Bernie...

----------


## enhanced_deficit

In latest news:



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fduo__o4AVY



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mxHS4_GkxUU


Related



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qgylp3Td1Bw

H/T Drudge Report:




> March 3, 2020
> 
> WHO says death rate higher than previously thought...
> TWITTER Tells All Employees To Work At Home...
> FAUCI PANDEMIC WARNING...
> FED CUTS RATES HALF POINT...
> CRAMER: 'I'm Now Nervous'... 
> Poll Workers Don Gloves, Offer Curbside Voting...
> Summer Olympics Could Be Pushed To End Of Year... 
> Empty streets in some of world's busiest cities...







> I see a cartoon being drawn:
> ...


Granted humor is good for immune system health but this issue seems to be   gradually getting more serious and have not seen any political cartoons   in news sampled.

----------


## Stratovarious

> In latest news:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fduo__o4AVY
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mxHS4_GkxUU
> ...


I'm not about to argue that it isn't serious, or frightening, to be sure, but I will mention that we lose 100 some a day in traffic accidents
, 40 thousand a year, which I believe 30k are easily preventable, and doctors or medical professionals,  are responsible from what I've read for  400,000 deaths per year , so that's what, 1000 a day. These issues barely ever see the light of day and good luck 
finding anything in MSM on it. We have 30 cases of corona in the US, how many deaths, 1 , 2,  any , of course , I'm
not really all that worried about is, cause I can get 30 cases of Corona now at about half price, thanks to those that are afraid 
it's a carrier.
  So yea, fk me, Im going to hell, I already know that,  I'm not losing sleep.

----------


## Working Poor

Well I think all the borders should be closed. They say that an international flight attendant was responsible for spreading the AIDS virus. I would stay away from all public transportation. 

I take my colloidal silver spray with me when I go out. I spray my whole face and hands before entering and after I leave. I have been doing this during the flu season for years and have not been sick for a very long time. I make my own with an inexpensive devise I bought several years ago. I give it to all my family and friends in their Christmas basket each year and for birthdays too. I have a friend who owns a health food store that says the stuff is flying off the shelves. They say it is on back order now.It is much cheaper to just make it. I may have to start making more myself so I can make sure that all the people I know can have some.

----------


## Pauls' Revere

*Iranian official, advisor to Supreme Leader dies from Covid-19*

Virus ravaging Iran kills confidant of its supreme leader

TEHRAN, Iran (AP) — A member of a council that advises Iran's supreme leader died Monday from the new coronavirus, becoming the highest-ranking official within the Islamic Republic's Shiite theocracy to be killed by the illness ravaging the country.
The death of Expediency Council member Mohammad Mirmohammadi came as Iran announced the virus had killed at least 66 people among 1,501 confirmed cases. There are now 1,700 cases of the new coronavirus across the Mideast. Of those outside Iran, most link back to the Islamic Republic, which after China has the highest death toll from the COVID-19 illness caused by the virus.
After downplaying the coronavirus as recently as last week, Iranian authorities now say they have plans to potentially mobilize 300,000 soldiers and volunteers to confront the virus.

----------


## enhanced_deficit

*Top NIH officials testify on budget amid coronavirus outbreak – 3/4/2020*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d_yzwFO3_Co

*Washing hands frequently is first line of defense*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2EQnqcIoCmY








> *Italy to close all schools and universities for two weeks as coronavirus death toll rises*
> 
> Wed, Mar 4 20205:09 AM EST









> *Shocking moment man, 25, wearing coronavirus face mask is found passed out on packed New York sidewalk*
> 
> Patrick Knox 
> Mar 4 2020
> https://www.the-sun.com/news/488062/...york-sidewalk/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## enhanced_deficit

*House passes $8.3 billion emergency coronavirus spending plan*

Published Wed, Mar 4 20204:51 PM EST
Kevin Breuninger

Key Points

The  House passed a bill Wednesday allocating more than $8 billion in  emergency funds to combat the spread of the deadly coronavirus.The  funding package, which provides more than $3 billion in vaccine  research and $2.2 billion in prevention and preparedness efforts, was  unveiled hours earlier following days of negotiations on Capitol Hill.The  proposal provides a total of $8.3 billion to combat the coronavirus  outbreak. That is much more than President Donald Trump’s administration  originally proposed. 






Medics  transport a person on a stretcher into an ambulance at the Life Care  Center of Kirkland, a long-term care facility linked to several  confirmed coronavirus cases, in Kirkland, Washington, March 3, 2020.
David Ryder | Reuters

The  House passed a sweeping bill Wednesday allocating more than $8 billion  in emergency funds to combat the spread of the deadly coronavirus.
The vote was 415-2.
The  funding package, which provides more than $3 billion in vaccine  research and $2.2 billion in prevention and preparedness efforts, was unveiled hours earlier following days of negotiations on Capitol Hill.
The  emergency coronavirus bill will head to the Senate, where leaders there  hope they can quickly bring it to a vote. If the bill passes that  chamber, it will move to the Oval Office desk of President Donald Trump,  who is expected to sign it.
The $8.3 billion congressional spending proposal is more than three times the $2.5 billion the White House proposed last week devoting to the coronavirus effort.
Senate Appropriations Committee Leader Richard Shelby, R-Ala., revealed the plan as the death toll from the outbreak in the U.S. rose to 11 people. California  on Wednesday reported the first death in that state from the virus. The  other 10 deaths occurred in Washington state.
The Centers for Disease Control and Prevention reported that at least 138 cases of coronavirus had been identified in the U.S. 
The  fast-spreading disease, which is believed to have originated in Wuhan  in China’s Hubei province, has killed more than 3,100 people and  infected tens of thousands more around the world, prompting fears that a  pandemic is imminent.
cnbc.com/2020/03/04/house-passes-8point3-billion-emergency-coronavirus-spending-plan.html




*Coronavirus Deaths Reported In California, Washington State; LA Declares Emergency*

                                         March 4, 202012:26 PM ET      
    Bill Chappell        

 
 Fears of the virus have prompted shoppers to stock up on  sanitizing options, leaving  shelves of disinfectant wipes nearly empty  at a Target store in Novato, Calif.                                                                

*Updated at 4:20 p.m. ET*
   The U.S. death  toll from COVID-19 has risen to 11 people, after officials reported  fatalities in California and Washington state on Wednesday. The most  recent death is connected to a cruise ship that traveled from the U.S.  to Mexico. 
   Officials in Placer County, Calif., announced that  an elderly resident has become the first person to die from the illness  in California. The patient, who was not identified, had underlying  health conditions, according to the county. 

   The patient tested  positive for the coronavirus illness on Tuesday and "was likely exposed  during international travel from Feb. 11-21 on a Princess cruise ship  that departed from San Francisco to Mexico," according to a statement published on Placer County's website. 

https://www.npr.org/sections/health-...s-in-13-states






Some conflicting Reports:

*Trump: Administration 'very strongly' considering closing southern border*


*Trump: U.S. Won’t Close Border With Mexico as Coronavirus Spreads*

The president gave his assessment during a roundtable event at the National Institutes of Health on Tuesday.

By Paul D. Shinkman, Senior Writer, National Security
 March 3, 2020, at 3:58 p.m. 

President  Donald Trump speaks during a briefing on the coronavirus at  the  National Institutes of Health Vaccine Research Center, March 3,  2020, in  Bethesda, Md.(Evan Vucci/AP)

President Donald Trump  on Tuesday said his administration likely would  not try to close the  southern U.S. border in a bid to contain the  spread of the coronavirus,  days after indicating that could be a  possibility. 

"*We're  not looking at that very strongly*," Trump told reporters during a   roundtable event at the National Institutes of Health Vaccine Research   Center regarding the spread of the virus, which causes a disease known   as COVID-19. "We haven't seen any great evidence of that area as a   problem." 

[ READ: 
9 Dead in Washington from Coronavirus ]
The  possibility that the U.S. would shutter its border with Mexico –   halting transit that accounts for hundreds of billions of dollars worth   of trade and hundreds of millions of legal crossings every year –   followed reports over the weekend that the Trump administration would   impose travel restrictions on Italy and South Korea. Those two countries   currently have the greatest number of confirmed cases of coronavirus   outside of China, where health officials believe the epidemic   originated. 
                           usnews.com/news/national-news/articles/2020-03-03/trump-us-wont-close-border-with-mexico-as-coronavirus-spreads








Related

*Why pandemics activate xenophobia*

   The coronavirus is much more than a public health problem.
                                 By                                              Sean Illing                                                                      Mar  4, 2020,  8:50am EST                                                                    


                                               Shanghai Ballet dancers take safety precautions  while in a training session at a dance studio amid the coronavirus  outbreak in Shanghai, China, on March 2, 2020. vox.com/policy-and-politics/2020/3/4/21157825/coronavirus-pandemic-xenophobia-racism

*Quarantine Mike Pence*


*Begala: Trump will 'dump Pence' for Haley*
Longtime  CNN political analyst Paul Begala predicted on Monday that  President  Trump is "gonna dump [Vice President] Mike Pence in favor of  former  South Carolina Gov. Nikki Haley" on July 16 when the Democratic  nominee  is slated to give his or her acceptance speech.
*The  former "Crossfire" co-host "guaranteed" Trump will throw Pence "under  the bus" because of his handling of the coronavirus*, which the president  tapped Pence to lead a task force on last week.
“This is not a  prediction. It’s a certainty.

----------


## enhanced_deficit

> *California declares state of emergency after 1st coronavirus death*
> 
>                                  4:39 PM, Mar 04, 2020 
> By:                                       Mark Saunders                                                                              
> 
>                                                                                    SACRAMENTO, Calif.  (KGTV) — California has become the third state to declare a state of  emergency due to the threat of the coronavirus.
> Gov. Gavin Newsom  told reporters Wednesday that the state is declaring a statewide  emergency in order to take advantage of additional government resources.  The declaration comes after developments that a California patient died  of coronavirus after reportedly being infected on a cruise from San  Francisco to Mexico from Feb. 11 to Feb. 21.






> *Coronavirus: US banks ready disaster plans: sources*
> 
> AFP_•March 4, 2020_
> 
> _JPMorgan  Chase and other large US banks are testing emergency systems in case  the coronavirus disruptions (AFP Photo/JUSTIN SULLIVAN)_
> 
> New  York (AFP) - Large US banks have begun testing crisis measures in case  of a broader coronavirus outbreak that prevents staff from going to  work, banking sources told AFP.
> JPMorgan Chase, Morgan Stanley,  Goldman Sachs and Citigroup have asked hundreds of workers to work from  home as part of emergency preparedness.
> "We are asking some  employees to work from home over the next two weeks just so we can test  systems and remote access," said one person familiar with the process,  characterizing the step as "typical contingency stuff."
> ...


_
news.yahoo.com/coronavirus-us-banks-ready-disaster-plans-sources-183300327.html
_

----------


## enhanced_deficit

Latest from Drudge:





> *Southwest Airlines CEO warns drop-off in domestic travel over coronavirus has '9/11-like feel'
> *
>                            4:09 p.m.
>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       Mounting concern over the new coronavirus outbreak has caused school closures and movie premiere pushbacks, and now the crisis' effect on the aviation industry is drawing comparisons to 9/11.
>  Southwest Airlines CEO Gary Kelly told CNBC  on Thursday that the company has lost several hundred million dollars  in a week's time thanks to a decline in bookings amid increasing fears  over COVID-19. Kelly added that the drop-off was "noticeable" and  "precipitous" and has continued declining on a daily basis.


theweek.com/speedreads/900284/southwest-airlines-ceo-warns-dropoff-domestic-travel-over-coronavirus-911like-feel


*White House Releases List of 'Top Tweets' Praising Trump's Coronavirus Response*
newsweek.com/white-house-releases-list-top-tweets-praising-trumps-coronavirus-response-1490239


Almost every gov official who has appeared on stage with POTUS in press briefings has made a point of praising Presidential leadership on this issue.

----------


## enhanced_deficit

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ODNtD86cRso

Related

CHINA QUARANTINE HOTEL COLLAPSES...
MAG:  LESS THAN 2,000 AMERICANS TESTED...
U.S. Customs STILL NOT screening passengers from hot-spots... 
Cuomo declares state of emergency in NY... 
Blood donations steadily dwindle... 
Pope goes livestream to fight epidemic...

----------


## Anti Globalist

Trump better be careful with who he surrounds himself with.  They may try to infect him with the virus.

----------


## enhanced_deficit

*Trump administration overrode CDC recommendation that elderly, at-risk populations not fly: AP*

                           By J. Edward Moreno and Lauren Vella - 03/07/20

The White House this week batted down a recommendation from health  officials that elderly people and those who are “physically fragile” not  fly on commercial airplanes, an unnamed official with direct knowledge  of the situation told The Associated Press. 
The AP reported that  the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) submitted a plan  this week with the recommendation as a way to control the spread of the  virus. However, administration officials reportedly ordered that  particular provision of the plan be removed, according to the federal  official. 
The Trump administration has since then  suggested that those who are most susceptible to the virus not travel  but, according the news source, has “stopped short of stronger guidance”  laid out by the CDC. 

The official in question spoke to the AP on condition of  anonymity, as they were not authorized to speak about the matter. 
The  federal official’s revelation comes as the disease continues to spread  across the country, with cases now confirmed in Washington, D.C.,  Maryland and Virginia.
The news also comes as Vice President Pence  on Saturday spoke after meeting with representatives from the cruise  ship industry, a section of the travel industry that has been in the  news most recently due to the outbreak. 
The vice president was  assigned as leader of the administration’s coronavirus task force and is  in charge of messaging and media relations concerning the status of the  virus response. 
Pence reportedly "narrowed" his focus when he  spoke about precautions for certain populations, noting that "older  people with serious health problems" should "practice common sense and  avoid activities including traveling on a cruise line." 
Pence's press secretary, Katie Miller, said the AP's reporting "is complete fiction."
ADVERTISEMENT

"It  was never a recommendation to the Task Force. I look forward to Sunday  morning hosts asking our medical professionals about it tomorrow," she  tweeted.
..
https://thehill.com/policy/healthcar...n-that-elderly


Related

*Coronavirus could be spread by air-conditioning and may be more  contagious than previously thought, scientists believe after finding  traces of the virus in hospital air-duct*


*The rooms of three coronavirus patients were tested in a Singapore hospital  * *The room of a 'mild' infectee had trace amounts of the virus in an air vent**Concerns  have been raised in recent weeks of the spread of the deadly  coronavirus through air-conditioning units after many became ill on  cruise ships* 
By Ryan Fahey For Mailonline 
Published:  12:34 EDT, 7 March 2020 

Traces of the coronavirus  found in a hospital air duct has led scientists to believe the disease  could be spread through air-conditioning units, making it more  contagious than initially thought. 
Swab analysis of rooms used by three coronavirus patients by experts at the National Centre for Infectious Diseases in Singapore suggest that the respiratory illness spreads easier than previously thought. 
An  air duct connected to the room of one of the patients, thought to be  only suffering from 'mild' symptoms', was found with traces of the  virus, suggesting 'suggests small, virus-laden droplets may be displaced  by airflows and deposited on equipment such as vents'.
The  research, published in the Journal of the American Medical Association,  comes shortly after it was reported that 142 Britons were reported  trapped on a Princess Cruise ship anchored for patients to undergo  testing, off the coast of California yesterday.  

  Pictured: File photo of an air-conditioning unit. 

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...y-thought.html


ITALY RESTRICTS QUARTER OF POPULATION
TRAVEL CHAOS

Outbreak spreads to 32 states and DC... 
Inside Administration, Debate Raged Over What to Tell Public...
Army suspends travel to and from SKorea...
Sailor in Naples has Navy's First Case...
Marine at Virginia base tests positive...

----------


## enhanced_deficit

H/T Drudge:





> *All people entering Israel must be quarantined*
> 
>      Patients No. 43, 44 and 45 were announced hours after the prime minister informed the public of his decision.
> MARCH 9, 2020
> All people entering Israel from abroad will be required to spend  14 days in home-isolation, the prime minister said Monday. The measure  is effective immediately for Israelis and will go into effect for  foreigners in 72 hours. "After  a day of complex discussions, we have made a decision: Whoever arrives  in Israel from abroad will enter quarantine for 14 days,” Prime Minister  Benjamin Netanyahu said in a video statement Monday as the 42nd Israeli  was diagnosed with coronavirus. “This is a difficult decision but it is  essential to maintaining public health, which takes precedence over  everything.  
> “This  decision will be in effect for two weeks,” he continued. “At the same  time, we will make decisions to safeguard the Israeli economy."The  isolation requirement applies to both Israelis and foreign travelers  alike. No non-citizens will be able to enter Israel without proving they  have a place to stay out their quarantine.





> *Italy expands lockdown, Israel tightens entry to halt virus*
> 
> By COLLEEN BARRY and ADAM GELLER 
> 2 hours ago
> 
> People  walk in an almost empty St. Mark's Square in Venice, Italy, Monday,  March 9, 2020. Italian Premier Giuseppe Conte says he is restricting  travel  nationwide to try to stop the spread of the new coronavirus.  Conte said Monday night a new government decree will require all people  in Italy to demonstrate they need to work, have health conditions or  other limited legitimate reasons to travel outside their home areas.  (Anteo Marinoni/LaPresse via AP)
> 
> SOAVE, Italy (AP) — The battle to halt the coronavirus brought sweeping new restrictions Monday, with Italy expanding a travel ban  to the entire country, Israel ordering all visitors quarantined just  weeks before Passover and Easter, and Spain closing all schools in and  around its capital.
> Even as workers in Beijing returned to their jobs   and new infections in China continued to subside, Italians struggled to  navigate the rapidly changing parameters of the nation’s self-imposed  lockdown.
> ...


https://apnews.com/e1fe7ed2e111436c68c9673bee1c0d4c








> *Matt Gaetz made light of coronavirus by wearing a gas mask. Now he is in quarantine.*
> 
> Congressman had just flown on Air Force One with Trump
> 
> Kim Bellware and 
> Donna Cassata 
> March 9, 2020 at 4:56 p.m. EDT
> 
> Days after Rep. Matt Gaetz (R-Fla.) wore an enormous gas mask during a  House floor vote on an emergency funding package for the coronavirus  response, the congressman announced that he would self-quarantine for 14  days after coming into contact with a Conservative Political Action  Conference participant who tested positive for the novel  coronavirus.


https://www.washingtonpost.com/polit...virus-florida/




> *Rep. Matt Gaetz wore a gas mask on House floor during vote on coronavirus response package*
> 
> By Caroline Kelly, CNN
> Updated 5:59 PM ET, Mon March 9, 2020 
> 
> 
> 
>  (CNN) Florida Republican Rep. Matt Gaetz donned a gas mask on March 4  while he voted on a bill that would dedicate billions of dollars to  combating coronavirus as concerns rise over the spread of the disease.
> 
> ...


https://www.cnn.com/2020/03/04/polit...ask/index.html

----------


## enhanced_deficit

> Mar 10, 2020*
> 
> Updated: At Least 55 Colleges Have Canceled In-Person Classes (So Far) Over Coronavirus Fears*
> 
> Lisette Voytko
> Forbes Staff
> 
>             16 countries have completely canceled school as a result of the coronavirus outbreak, according to ... [+]
> 
> ...


https://www.forbes.com/sites/lisette...navirus-fears/

----------


## enhanced_deficit

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2x_61Nq86XY

----------


## kpitcher

A quick overview of Trump's statements on the virus since January.  As we learned yesterday he's known it would be a pandemic from the start.

https://therecount.com/watch/trump-c...dar/2645515793

----------


## enhanced_deficit

POLITICS      03/25/2020   

*Senate Coronavirus Bill Prohibits Trumps Hotels From Receiving Bailouts*

 Democrats pushed to ban Trump family businesses from cashing in on the Senates $2 trillion rescue package.

  By Igor Bobic



        WASHINGTON ― The Senates $2 trillion package aimed at reducing the economic damage caused by the coronavirus pandemic appears to ban businesses controlled by President Donald Trump and his family from receiving taxpayer assistance.

   A provision in the bill prohibits businesses controlled by the president, vice president, members of Congress, and heads of executive departments from receiving loans or investments from U.S. Treasury programs. The prohibition also applies to their children, spouses, and in-laws, according to a summary from the office of Senate Minority Leader Chuck Schumer (D-N.Y.). 

   The measure was added in the portion of the bill aimed at helping distressed industries with at least $450 billion in loans. The massive fund would be controlled by the Treasury Department and could include bailouts to hotels, casinos, cruise lines, and the oil and gas industry. Since earlier drafts of the legislation included virtually no restrictions on how the money would be distributed, Democrats feared it would allow properties owned directly by Trump or his family to receive bailouts.

    Asked about the matter on Sunday, Trump refused to say if he would bar his own company from receiving stimulus money to deal with the ongoing coronavirus pandemic.

    Ive learned, lets just see what happens, the president told reporters at the White House when asked about the Trump Organization. Because we have to save some of these great companies.
 Prior to assuming office, Trump announced he was leaving total control of his business to his children ― Ivanka, Eric and Don Jr. ― who would manage what he called a blind trust. The Trump Organization lists 11 hotel properties on its website.
 The Senate bill also includes some oversight over the $450 billion fund aimed at propping up struggling industries. Under the terms of the deal reached on Wednesday, an independent inspector general and a congressional oversight board will be in charge of scrutinizing the lending provided to big businesses ― similar to what was done for the 2008 Wall Street bailout a decade ago.

huffpost.com/entry/coronavirus-trump-hotels-bill_n_5e7af656c5b6d01bd1544cb5

----------


## enhanced_deficit

Change ine a month with a sad milestone, Daily POTUS led taks force briefings now.




> Coronavirus live updates: Trump to hold press conference,* Washington state confirms first US death*
> 
>   Sat, Feb 29 2020



*U.S. coronavirus deaths top 1,000 in single day, White House expected to recommend everyone wear masks*

      Matt Zapotosky, Isaac Stanley-Becker and John Wagner, The Washington Post
Thursday, April 2, 2020                                                             

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                   A pedestrian wears a mask in Washington on Thursday, April 2, 2020.

                                              WASHINGTON - The death toll and economic devastation from  the novel coronavirus reached staggering new levels in the United  States on Thursday as officials reported more than 1,000 deaths from the  pandemic in a single day and revealed that more than 6.6 million  Americans had sought unemployment benefits in a single week.
                   The White House is expected to urge at least some people  across the country to begin wearing cloth masks or face coverings in  public to dampen the spread of the virus. The potential reversal of  earlier mask recommendations - which White House officials indicated  Thursday were still being debated - signaled the seriousness of the  outbreak and rising concerns in Washington about the effect it could  have on millions of Americans.

https://www.thehour.com/news/article...y-15175763.php

----------


## lucytaylor01

In the James S. Brady Press Briefing Room, President Trump said _“As we race to develop a vaccine, we’re also pursuing antiviral therapies.  The vaccine, by its nature, you have to have long tests because you have to make sure what goes into somebody’s body is not going to do destruction, do bad things.  So you need long tests.”





Since the US government & Food and Drug Administration (FDA) are working together to come up with a cure, the current FDA Commissioner Dr. Stephen Hahn says:
“The President has directed us to take a closer look at Chloroquine, as to whether an expanded-use approach to that could be done to actually see if that benefits patients.” He also said that “We need — we need to make sure that these — this sea of new treatments will get the right drug to the right patient at the right dosage at the right time.  As an example, we may have the right drug, but it may not be in the appropriate dosage form right now, and that may do more harm than good. Those are the things that that are our job to look at.  And that’s why it’s really important we have these dedicated professionals looking at these aspects of therapeutic development.”
_

----------

